# Your Cities BEST nightclubs/bars



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

What are your cities best nightclubs? 
Atlanta has Compound, which was voted best New Club of the Year in the recent Club World Awards...

How about Chicago? LA? New Orleans? Denver? Miami?
Post pics if you have them


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Brisbane's "Family" nightclub has been voted best in Australia several years running. See http://www.thefamily.com.au/ for more info.


















Family is also located in *Australia's largest nightclub district* - Fortitude Valley.
Other NightClubs include:

Monastery Nightclub
Arena
Bad Girls
The Bowery
BarSoma
The Beat Megaclub (Gay)
Cabaret Club The
DON 1
Family (Gay on Sundays)
The Zoo
Tony's Nite Club
Bravo Wine Bar & Bistro
GPO Hotel
Vino's 
The Mustang Bar
Fringe Bar
Dooleys Hotel
Mango Bar & Cafe Pty Ltd
Double Helix
The Empire Hotel 
Twelve Night Club
Jubilee Hotel
The Tivoli
The Indi Temple
The Columbian
Ja Ja's Lounge
Sun Bar
Ric's Cafe Bar
Cockatoo Club (Gay)
Grrrl Bar (Gay)
The Depot
Garuva Bar
Rockafellas
Press Club
Royal George Hotel
The Troubadour
Boom!
Shamrock Hotel
The Elephant & Wheelbarrow Traditional British Pub
Alarm Night Club 
Chelsea Club & Bar The 
Do & Be Karaoke Box 
Technomad Disco-Tech
The Matrix 
Level One on Wickham
Trout 
Euphoria Niteclub 
The Den (Gay)
Heat Night Club 
Heaven 
Hellfire Club 
Kindle 
Probe Club (Gay)
Red Garter The 
Number 12 Lounge Bar
Birdee Num Num
Squeeze on Brunswick
Belushi's Bar
The Healer
Morning Glory (day dance club)	
Wickham Hotel (Gay) 

And thats just one of Brisbane's nightclub districts - there are three other major precincts in inner Brisbane with nightclubs!


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Probably the most happening and well-known club in Singapore:

ZOUK










www.zoukclub.com.sg

Any review of the Singapore club scene should begin with Zouk (17, Jiak Kim Street, 67382988). This hugely popular club, which has been compared with some of the best in Europe, plays mainly Techno, House and Hip Hop to a mostly young crowd. Zouk's music is spun by its seven resident DJs, while regular live acts from visiting artistes - such as Galliano, Chemical Brothers, Heart and Kylie Minogue -- are an added draw. Wednesday is Mambo Jambo night, when the club shakes off its techno garb and plays a mix of 70s to 90s pop.

For those with an aversion to heavy Techno, the Zouk establishment also houses Velvet Underground, where the crowd is slightly older and the music is mainly Soul and Garage. The mood here is sophisticated and futuristic: the walls are adorned in velvet and hung with original modern art works, and the furniture has a Bauhaus feel.

Adjoining the Zouk main building is Phuture, where the music is a more eclectic mixture of Trip Hop, Drum 'n' Bass and Down Tempo. The décor is a futuristic, space-agey blend of steel, liquids-in-glass-vials and state-of-the-art lighting.

As the real action at Zouk and its sister discos doesn't begin until midnight, the popular place to hang out in the meantime between dinner and dance is Zouk Wine Bar. This stylish bar is a great place for people-watching.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Since i'm not old enough to go to San Diego clubs....I just go down to Tijuana.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Israel:Tel Aviv:for nightlife click here 
"TLV"















[/URL]


----------



## DetoX (May 12, 2004)

*Trojmiasto nightclubs* (Poland)
[Gdansk - Sopot - Gdynia]

Galaxy














































VIVA





































Besides:

- Kwadratowa
- Piękni, młodzi i bogaci 
- Paradox 
- Miasto Aniołów 
- Soda Cafe 
- IKS 
- Medyk 
- Łajba 
- Non-Stop 
- The Beach Copacabana 
- Olimp 
- Matrix
- EUFORIA
- DEEPER 
- Mandarynka 
- MaX
- Taboo 
- Parlament
- Sfinks 
- Enzym
- Orbital
- Yesterday
- Faktoria
- Koliba
- Mandragora
- Big Johny 
- Chemik 
- Metro

^^ those I remember


----------



## Sitback (Nov 1, 2004)

London is known as the Superclub capital of the world. You don't get clubbing much better then in London.

SeOne pics. I'll do some more pics of more London clubs later cos I can't be arsed at the mo.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Houston

112 Club
Boaka Bar
Mercury Room
Czar Bar
Drink Houston








escobar
Gatsby Social Club
Grasshopper
Licor Lounge
mantra Lounge
Numbers
Opus
Prive Lounge 
Red Star
The Roxy
















TOC
Tonic
Uropa
Nsomnia
Pink Monkey


----------



## scguy (Sep 11, 2002)

I hear Tokyo has some FEROCIOUS mega-clubs. Junoir Vasquez even has an office in Tokyo. Anyone care to share pics of eastern clubs?


----------

